# Need someone to talk to now



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone on line going through a divorce? I need to talk to someone now


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Can you give more details, so that we can communicate with you via the forum or PMs? There are plenty of us going through divorce on this site.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Not going through one right now (Thank, God) but I've been there and done that. Don't know if I can help but I can try or at least listen.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> Not going through one right now (Thank, God) but I've been there and done that. Don't know if I can help but I can try or at least listen.


Same - nasty divorce 10 years ago. Just went through new child support court. All still fresh grrrr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I got a great post on another link that really helped me last night. H actually is sleeping at his apt now, at least whenever the boys are not around, just totally freaked me out.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Glad you got some help. We all need a little help now and then. Give a shout if you need to or just feel like it.


----------

